# [SOLVED] Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems



## McclaudEagle

Hi everyone.

I have been battling against Games For Windows LIVE for over 3 hours now, and I am beginning to get very angry with it. My problem is that after eventually finding the correct download, I try installing it and that goes fine...

...or does it?

No, although the installer says it has been successfully installed, no files or folders have appeared, even after a reboot. I also clicked on "Launch Games For Windows LIVE" after it has installed, but nothing actually happened.

I have been trying to fix this issue for over 3 hours and I'm beginning to lose my mind. If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

P.S. I apologize if this is in the incorrect forum section.


----------



## McclaudEagle

*Re: Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems*

Sorry, can't seem to find the "edit post" option, so I'm posting a reply for my update.

Anyway, after looking around, I found two related files for GFWL in the "Uninstall or change a program" page in Computer.

However, I still can't find the files and folders outside of that area.


----------



## koala

*Re: Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems*

It might be different on your computer, but my Games For Windows Live in Windows 7 is *C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\GFWLive.exe*

To uninstall, go to Start > Control Panel > Programs & Features > Microsoft Games For Windows Live, right-click and select Uninstall. You might need to reboot to complete the process.


----------



## McclaudEagle

*Re: Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems*

Well, I though I'd just made some progress. After uninstalling the "Redistributed" version of GFWL, I installed it again and this time it looked promising. However, near the end of the installation it came up with the same error message.

This is another part of the error message:

Error 1714. The older version of Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE cannot be removed. Contact your technical support group. System Error 1612.

That seems strange considering I had uninstalled and deleted everything for GFWL.


----------



## koala

*Re: Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems*

What does the error message say?

You can download the latest GFWL installer from http://majorgeeks.com/Games_for_Windows_-_LIVE_d6325.html - This will then connect to Microsoft to complete the download and installation.


----------



## McclaudEagle

*Re: Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems*

There are several ones that you might be able to help me with. I sure hope you can because I am getting very close to wanting to rip my own head off.

The replies below will contain the reports, but first one:

gfwlclient-msi

=== Logging started: 15/12/2010 04:15:42 ===
Action start 04:15:42: INSTALL.
Action start 04:15:42: FindRelatedProducts.
Action ended 04:15:42: FindRelatedProducts. Return value 1.
Action start 04:15:42: LaunchConditions.
Action ended 04:15:42: LaunchConditions. Return value 1.
Action start 04:15:42: ValidateProductID.
Action ended 04:15:42: ValidateProductID. Return value 1.
Action start 04:15:42: CostInitialize.
Action ended 04:15:42: CostInitialize. Return value 1.
Action start 04:15:42: FileCost.
Action ended 04:15:42: FileCost. Return value 1.
Action start 04:15:42: CostFinalize.
Action ended 04:15:42: CostFinalize. Return value 1.
Action start 04:15:42: MigrateFeatureStates.
Action ended 04:15:42: MigrateFeatureStates. Return value 0.
Action start 04:15:42: InstallValidate.
Action ended 04:15:42: InstallValidate. Return value 1.
Action start 04:15:42: InstallInitialize.
Action ended 04:15:43: InstallInitialize. Return value 1.
Action start 04:15:43: RemoveExistingProducts.
CustomAction returned actual error code 1612 (note this may not be 100% accurate if translation happened inside sandbox)
MSI (s) (D4:B8) [04:15:46:490]: Product: Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE -- Error 1714. The older version of Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE cannot be removed. Contact your technical support group. System Error 1612.

Error 1714. The older version of Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE cannot be removed. Contact your technical support group. System Error 1612.
Action ended 04:15:46: RemoveExistingProducts. Return value 3.
Action ended 04:15:46: INSTALL. Return value 3.
Property(S): UpgradeCode = {85E33E57-8EF2-4519-945D-E93786D6E730}
Property(S): INSTALLDIR = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\
Property(S): HELPDIR = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\Help\
Property(S): HELPIMG = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\Help\Images\
Property(S): HELPSTYLE = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\Help\Styles\
Property(S): cscz = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\cs-cz\
Property(S): dede = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\de-de\
Property(S): enus = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\en-us\
Property(S): eses = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\es-es\
Property(S): frfr = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\fr-fr\
Property(S): itit = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\it-it\
Property(S): jajp = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\ja-jp\
Property(S): kokr = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\ko-kr\
Property(S): nbno = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\nb-no\
Property(S): nlnl = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\nl-nl\
Property(S): plpl = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\pl-pl\
Property(S): ptbr = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\pt-br\
Property(S): ruru = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\ru-ru\
Property(S): WixUIRMOption = UseRM
Property(S): ARPNOMODIFY = 1
Property(S): ARPNOREPAIR = 1
Property(S): DashboardFolder = C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace\
Property(S): GFWLFolderSt = C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace\
Property(S): ProgramMenuFolder = C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\
Property(S): TARGETDIR = C:\
Property(S): GFWLIVE = C:\Users\Scott\AppData\Local\Microsoft\GFWLive\
Property(S): MSOFT = C:\Users\Scott\AppData\Local\Microsoft\
Property(S): LocalAppDataFolder = C:\Users\Scott\AppData\Local\
Property(S): SystemFolder = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\
Property(S): OGCFOLDER = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client\
Property(S): GFWLFOLDER = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\
Property(S): ProgramFilesFolder = C:\Program Files (x86)\
Property(S): Privileged = 1
Property(S): Manufacturer = Microsoft Corporation
Property(S): ProductCode = {86A4C6D9-29EE-4719-AFA1-BA3341862B83}
Property(S): ProductLanguage = 1033
Property(S): ProductName = Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE
Property(S): ProductVersion = 3.4.54.0
Property(S): ARPPRODUCTICON = GameForWindowsLiveDash.exe
Property(S): ALLUSERS = 1
Property(S): DefaultUIFont = WixUI_Font_Normal
Property(S): WixUI_Mode = Minimal
Property(S): ErrorDialog = ErrorDlg
Property(S): SecureCustomProperties = NEWERVERSIONDETECTED;OLDERVERSIONBEINGUPGRADED
Property(S): OLDERVERSIONBEINGUPGRADED = {F97E3841-CA9D-4964-9D64-26066241D26F}
Property(S): DIR_BINARIES.EAA779A0_CB68_4795_9042_5E72E8C18D64 = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\
Property(S): MsiLogFileLocation = C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\GFWLive\Install\Logs\gfwlclient-msi.log
Property(S): PackageCode = {24FCA601-3455-4DE4-B1CC-2152D03FDD81}
Property(S): ProductState = -1
Property(S): PackagecodeChanging = 1
Property(S): REBOOT = ReallySuppress
Property(S): CURRENTDIRECTORY = C:\Users\Scott\Downloads
Property(S): CLIENTUILEVEL = 3
Property(S): MSICLIENTUSESEXTERNALUI = 1
Property(S): CLIENTPROCESSID = 2948
Property(S): VersionDatabase = 200
Property(S): MsiSystemRebootPending = 1
Property(S): VersionMsi = 5.00
Property(S): VersionNT = 601
Property(S): VersionNT64 = 601
Property(S): WindowsBuild = 7600
Property(S): ServicePackLevel = 0
Property(S): ServicePackLevelMinor = 0
Property(S): MsiNTProductType = 1
Property(S): MsiNTSuitePersonal = 1
Property(S): WindowsFolder = C:\Windows\
Property(S): WindowsVolume = C:\
Property(S): System64Folder = C:\Windows\system32\
Property(S): RemoteAdminTS = 1
Property(S): TempFolder = C:\Users\Scott\AppData\Local\Temp\
Property(S): CommonFilesFolder = C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\
Property(S): ProgramFiles64Folder = C:\Program Files\
Property(S): CommonFiles64Folder = C:\Program Files\Common Files\
Property(S): AppDataFolder = C:\Users\Scott\AppData\Roaming\
Property(S): FavoritesFolder = C:\Users\Scott\Favorites\
Property(S): NetHoodFolder = C:\Users\Scott\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts\
Property(S): PersonalFolder = C:\Users\Scott\Documents\
Property(S): PrintHoodFolder = C:\Users\Scott\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts\
Property(S): RecentFolder = C:\Users\Scott\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\
Property(S): SendToFolder = C:\Users\Scott\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo\
Property(S): TemplateFolder = C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates\
Property(S): CommonAppDataFolder = C:\ProgramData\
Property(S): MyPicturesFolder = C:\Users\Scott\Pictures\
Property(S): AdminToolsFolder = C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\
Property(S): StartupFolder = C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Property(S): StartMenuFolder = C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\
Property(S): DesktopFolder = C:\Users\Public\Desktop\
Property(S): FontsFolder = C:\Windows\Fonts\
Property(S): GPTSupport = 1
Property(S): OLEAdvtSupport = 1
Property(S): ShellAdvtSupport = 1
Property(S): MsiAMD64 = 16
Property(S): Msix64 = 16
Property(S): Intel = 16
Property(S): PhysicalMemory = 4095
Property(S): VirtualMemory = 5839
Property(S): AdminUser = 1
Property(S): MsiTrueAdminUser = 1
Property(S): LogonUser = Scott
Property(S): UserSID = S-1-5-21-4013203272-4263029328-175993856-1001
Property(S): UserLanguageID = 2057
Property(S): ComputerName = VELOCITY-PC
Property(S): SystemLanguageID = 2057
Property(S): ScreenX = 1024
Property(S): ScreenY = 768
Property(S): CaptionHeight = 22
Property(S): BorderTop = 1
Property(S): BorderSide = 1
Property(S): TextHeight = 16
Property(S): TextInternalLeading = 3
Property(S): ColorBits = 32
Property(S): TTCSupport = 1
Property(S): Time = 04:15:46
Property(S): Date = 15/12/2010
Property(S): MsiNetAssemblySupport = 4.0.30319.1
Property(S): MsiWin32AssemblySupport = 6.1.7600.16385
Property(S): RedirectedDllSupport = 2
Property(S): MsiRunningElevated = 1
Property(S): USERNAME = Scott
Property(S): DATABASE = C:\Windows\Installer\6cf2d7.msi
Property(S): OriginalDatabase = C:\Users\Scott\AppData\Local\Microsoft\GFWLive\Downloads\gfwlclient.msi
Property(S): UILevel = 2
Property(S): MsiUISourceResOnly = 1
Property(S): SHIMFLAGS = 512
Property(S): ACTION = INSTALL
Property(S): ROOTDRIVE = C:\
Property(S): CostingComplete = 1
Property(S): OutOfDiskSpace = 0
Property(S): OutOfNoRbDiskSpace = 0
Property(S): PrimaryVolumeSpaceAvailable = 0
Property(S): PrimaryVolumeSpaceRequired = 0
Property(S): PrimaryVolumeSpaceRemaining = 0
Property(S): INSTALLLEVEL = 1
MSI (s) (D4:B8) [04:15:46:877]: Windows Installer installed the product. Product Name: Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE. Product Version: 3.4.54.0. Product Language: 1033. Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation. Installation success or error status: 1603.

=== Logging stopped: 15/12/2010 04:15:46 ===


----------



## koala

*Re: Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems*

Have you tried uninstalling from Control Panel >Programs & Feature and then rebooting before trying to reinstall again?

Sorry, that error report doesn't mean much to me. Hang on for some others with more experience to reply. If you don't get it solved by tomorrow, I'll see if one of our MS techs can have a look.


----------



## McclaudEagle

*Re: Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems*

There are two things in the CP:

Games For Windows LIVE
Games For Windows LIVE - Redistributed

I can uninstall the Redistributed one, but not the top one. The top one comes up with the same error message as when it wants to install.

These images show you the error message:

http://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/McclaudEagle/GFWLClientError.jpg?t=1292387665

http://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/McclaudEagle/GFWLClientError2.jpg?t=1292387725


----------



## Headpred

*Re: Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems*

Perhaps doing a uninstall using RevoUninstaller could help? Then re-install the program...

If you have never used Revo then just install revo, run it, select the program you wish to install and Revo will do the rest. It lets you start completely fresh by removing all traces of the program you are uninstalling.


----------



## koala

*Re: Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems*

Both need to be uninstalled to completely remove GFWL.

Delete these files and folders first, then try uninstalling again:

xlive (folder)
xlive.dll
xlive.dll.cat
xlive.pdb
xlivefnt.dll

They will be in C:\WINDOWS\system32 if you're using 32-bit Windows 7, or C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64 for 64-bit.

EDIT: Good idea, Headpred. I forgot about Revo. Try that first.


----------



## McclaudEagle

*Re: Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems*

Thanks, that's finally done it. Now I need to deal with the connection error.

Thanks a million guys, much appreciated. Now I sort of don't want to rip my head off.


----------



## McclaudEagle

*Re: Games For Windows LIVE Installation Problems*

All issues have been fixed and Games For Windows LIVE is now running properly for me. Thanks again both of you. 

This thread can now be closed.


----------



## Headpred

Your welcome! Glad to see that got you going! Don't be a stranger and come back another time.


----------

